# What kind of paper?



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

Okay, so I am already a screen printer and I wan to make some transfers. I have a hat press that I had to buy with my heat press, and I want to make some transfers so I can press some hats. What kind of paper can I use? I was thinking about pressing the print onto paper, put it under a flash dryer for a bit and then pressing the print onto the hat right then.

Just need to know if this will work, and what is the cheapest and most available paper I can use.

Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Ace Transfer Company, Inc. sells transfer paper. Depending on size, it less than a dime each.

Remember, you have to reverse your image on your screen for transfers. So you can't use the same burned screen for shirts/hats that you do for transfers.

Here is one of several tutorials floating around on the forum http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t14049.html


----------

